

Fatal: A library for fast prototyping of software in C++11 and up - brooksbp
https://github.com/facebook/fatal/

======
plorkyeran
This really needs an actual introduction. There doesn't appear to be any
documentation at all other than some slides that don't stand on their own at
all and a completely baffling demo that has a whole bunch of code to do
_something_ , but I don't have the slightest clue as to what other than that
it's apparently a db engine. After spending about ten minutes digging through
what's available I still have no idea what the library does other than that it
involves metaprogramming in some way.

~~~
lstamour
FYI, the slides are here:
[https://github.com/facebook/fatal/blob/master/docs/cppcon201...](https://github.com/facebook/fatal/blob/master/docs/cppcon2014.pdf?raw=true)

With the demo folder, seems straightforward if you know C++. E.g.

Goal ▪ Working prototype for a database that: ▪ Stores arbitrary data
structures rather than only tables ▪ Supports different operations depending
on the data type used ▪ Uses less than 400 lines of code ▪ Allows one to
trivially add or remove data types and operations

~~~
lstamour
And there will eventually be video recordings available:
[http://cppcon.org/cppcon-video-recording-2014/](http://cppcon.org/cppcon-
video-recording-2014/) (Can't wait!)

------
doomrobo
> Extensive documentation with examples can be found inline in the source
> header files.

I don't see this as a proper way to do docs. At least give a first-time viewer
a glimpse of what this might be useful for. I'm completely in the dark,
myself.

~~~
cledet
Don't worry. They will abandon it in a few weeks because they rewrote a new
one that works better.

